# RS*R Ti2000 Springs Installed



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

They lower the car .6 of an inch, 345 Lbs/in (front) | 417 Lbs/in (rear) vs. Stock 310lbs/in (Front) and 350 lbs/in (Rear). I went with these for two reasons, the small amount of drop, and the reduced weight. The OEMs are 30-40% heavier. The Ti2000s are 22lbs shipping weight inlcuding the box. I didn't get a chance to put them on the scale the difference is noticable when 
driving, and its huge when you have the OEMs in your hand.

More info here http://www.rs-r.com/suspension_springs.htm

Ride is actaully smoother, as it seemes to absorb bumps better, lese jittery, and feels much more planted. The famous "bounce" is all but gone, although I didn't know what to call it when it was stock, after the springs you notice it immediately.

With my Hotchkis sway bars set at full firm, its a "real" sports car feel now.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I really like those springs. Most guys I know and most of the 350Zs I have driven have those springs. Are you going to get Konis or any other struts/shocks?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll be going Koni's when I think I need a change. Right now it feels just right.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Don't forget your alignment!?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Done at install.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah those are nice and all, but everyone know the Hotchkis are better. :thumbup:


----------

